# Rock The Barn



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 9, 2010)

http://rockthebarn.com/?page_id=296

Great time, and always great chow.

Pigs


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 9, 2010)

And I love 10,000 Maniacs!


----------

